# Should I upgrade the DVD player?



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've worked since late fall in upgrading my entertainment room to plasma T.V., HD box, Harmon-Kardon AVR 146, KEF speakers 5.1 setup.
Now my weak link is my Citizen brand DVD player from a few years ago. It does have component cables and and a jack for digital coax which I am using.
It does not however have upscaling or even progressive scan.

My debate is whether to replace it with a better DVD player now, buy a Blu-ray player now, or wait a few months for Blu-ray players and disks to drop in price.

I'm not chomping at the bit to get into Blu-ray but paying even $50-$100 for DVD players at this stage of the game seems like a waste.

I could live with my current DVD player for a few months more if you feel that there is a better (or cheaper) Blu-ray machine coming out by Christmas.

What would you do and feel free to mention Brands and Models if you think I should buy now. I don't care about fancy extra features, just quality picture, sound, and DVD's that will look good too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your happy with the current dvd players performance then why upgrade chances are your display is already upconverting the video anyhow? BluRay players will drop in price a bit more but I doubt much more as you can already find them for under $200. 
The question is how long do you want to wait as there will always be a better deal or a better player available just after you buy one its just the way things are.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

You might also be interested in the new SanDisk mulitimedia players that are coming out soon.


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I can afford a Blu-ray player now. I just can't decide what to buy.
I am hearing lots about Sony BDP - S350, Panasonic DMP-BD35 (55) and Samsung BDP1500. Any of these to avoid, or aim for?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for good upconversion of SD dvds I believe the Panasonic BD55 is your best option. If you dont care any of the above will do fine.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The Samsung BD-P1500 does a very good upconversion as well..Plus I just found out that it also moves sub-titles into the image area with standard DVD's..:T Have just bought one..


----------

